# b13 weight question



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi guys, How much does the sentra E weight? I got a local guy saying it weights more than the SE-R but to my understanding its lighter.

could anyone give me some numbers?

thanks


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Nope, he's wrong. The E model has a smaller engine and a lot less stuff so it's lighter. One source I've found to be fairly accurate quotes a US 94 (B13) E manual vs SE-R at 2319 vs 2469.

~autos.msn.com


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> Nope, he's wrong. The E model has a smaller engine and a lot less stuff so it's lighter. One source I've found to be fairly accurate quotes a US 94 (B13) E manual vs SE-R at 2319 vs 2469.
> 
> ~autos.msn.com



he is running an SR20 on the Sentra E and that's why he says that his car in heavier
i really don't think that the SR adds over 150 lbs to the car specialy since the SR is an aluminium block and the GA is iron so the difference between them shouldn't be too much


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

OK now I'm confused. Yes an E model with an SR20 will weigh more than an E model with a GA16, possibly 150 pounds more when you factor in that a lot of things are bigger/stronger. Of course, an E model with an SR20 should still weigh less than a true SE-R unless the E has the LSD, the sway bars, etc. The E model is pretty stripped down compared to the SE-R. Come to think of it, doesn't the E also not have power steering or something like that?


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

i will check on my car tomorrow morning


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

The E model is 1505 KG


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

stealth_b13 said:


> he is running an SR20 on the Sentra E and that's why he says that his car in heavier
> i really don't think that the SR adds over 150 lbs to the car specialy since the SR is an aluminium block and the GA is iron so the difference between them shouldn't be too much



B13 Sentra
........................E.....XE.......LE.....XE.....LE......SE.........SE-R....GXE 
Automatic (lb.)..2381..2407...2407...2430... 2429... 2407...N/A....2452 
Manual (lb.)......2319..2346...2346...2368... 2368... 2346...2469...2390 

B14 200SX
...........................................Base (1.6)..SE (1.6)........SE-R (SR20)
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) ...2460.........2474.............2648 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.)........2363.........2418.............2586


----------



## shagui (Dec 13, 2003)

if you are talkin of me..
i have a Nissan Sentra XE 4DS Win a SR20 Swap.. and all Acesories..
Sopiler. Suspencion.. strusts. bla bla bla...
ON car point i have this..
Sentra XE 92 2315 Whit GA16DE
Sentra SE-R 92 2426 whit SR20DE
111 lbs!!! more whit SR20 ?
SR20 is to biguer than GA16.
i think SR20 is 100lbs more than Ga16..
sorry my english is bad..
jaja


----------



## The Connected (Jul 28, 2003)

stealth_b13 said:


> he is running an SR20 on the Sentra E and that's why he says that his car in heavier
> i really don't think that the SR adds over 150 lbs to the car specialy since the SR is an aluminium block and the GA is iron so the difference between them shouldn't be too much


I think the GA is an aluminium block also


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

godlucian said:


> The E model is 1505 KG


must have a lot of junk in your car... that's heavier than an Altima! Check your scales, and check how much gas you have!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, that isn't right. 1500 kg works out to about 3300 lbs.


----------



## godlucian (Apr 24, 2004)

niky said:


> must have a lot of junk in your car... that's heavier than an Altima! Check your scales, and check how much gas you have!



... gota check then


----------



## aepineda (Mar 5, 2008)

*sentra b14 weight*



godlucian said:


> The E model is 1505 KG


My sentra b14 gxe (mexican version) weights 1500kg, hevier than a primera and tsuru (latest b13). I got that information from the insurance company specifications table, because the owner's manuel omits that information!


----------

